# Contacting Clark and U2U's



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 7, 2006)

That's R. Scott not Gordon. The latter is otherwise occupied in glory.

I'm happy to get and receive emails from board members. I'll try to answer _as I can_-- I get dozens of emails daily many of which ask for a reply so it's getting more difficult to reply to all of them. 

The best way to contact me is a my email address below. 

Please don't send U2U's. 

Please don't be offended if it takes a while for me to reply.

Thanks,

rsc


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 7, 2006)

I appreciate the fact that lettered theologians make themselves somewhat accessable on the public internet. I've seen it on other forums. I don't suspect other academic types make themsleves as accessable as theologians. (Though I've yet to run into J. I. Packer on an internet forum, unless he's posting as 'coltrane_head' or something...)


----------

